

Firefox 4 Mobile Faster than IE8 on a PC - whenimgone
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/firefox-4-internet-explorer-ie8-ie9,news-10658.html

======
cicloid
"... However, if you are using Firefox 4 Mobile, keep in mind that the browser
has some disadvantages as well: Compared to the standard Android browser,
Firefox 4 Mobile does not support Flash."

Isn't that a feature?

